# New truck



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

Just put a deposit on a new 2003 F250 XL, regular cab, 5.4 engine, 4x4, 3.73 limited slip rear, snow plow prep, towing package, automatic, 8' Western Plow. Basic work truck. Any suggestions as we gear up for the upcoming season as far as add-ons, things to look for, etc.? Thanks.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Timbren Load Boosters up front will improve your handling, especially with the plow on.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Buy some extra parts such as pins and grease for the plows electrical fittings. Salt will corode the electrical fittings quick, so coat them in dialectic grease often. We always have cotter pins break. They start to get a little rust on them and they pop right in 2. They are so cheap to buy, that it doesn't pay not to stock up on them. You might want to get a tailgate spreader. I have used buyers, but I'm also looking into Snow Ex, because they come with a 5 year warranty. Remember that the 5.4 only takes 5w20 oil. We were running 5w30 and it made gas mileage even worse. Your truck will already get bad gas mileage so why make it any worse. Plus its probably a good idea to use the correct oil anyways. But beware most oil change places around here will still put 5-30 in it. Thats why I do maintenance myself.

Good luck on the setup. It sounds nice.


----------



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

O.K., you got me. I'm a relative newbie, last year first year. What are Timbren Load Boosters and where would I get them?


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

They are talked about on here a ton. As Pelican would tell me, try a search on here. ( I always forget to search or cant find it even when I do search half the time lol) They are a rubber plug that sits under the springs in front. You don't notice them when the springs are up, but when they flatten out, the timbren provides cushion in between the springs and the frame. They don't look like much ,but they are known to do wonders. Do a search on. www.google.com for timbren and you should find a place that sells them.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

You can look at RPM Sales in our sposor section too!

I've got them on my '01 F-350, really improved my handling both with and without the plow.


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

02 F250 Before Timbrens


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

02 F250 W/Timbrens


----------



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks guys!  I will definitely look into them. Anything else?

Also, I should have negotiated this into the deal but didn't think about it till later. I would like the telescopic mirrors. This one just comes with regular side mirrors. I priced them but they are around $300-$350 for the pair from Ford uninstalled!! If anyone knows of any available (wrecked truck??) please let me know. Also looking to put a bedliner in and cab steps.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Good luck with the truck.I dont really like them mirrors,visability is really good but I've had to replace them several times because of my guys hitting stuff with them. :realmad:


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Pelican, is there a difference between Timbrens and leaf adding? I added leafs up front,and I feel every knotch in the road but it is a truck. Bounciness?:redbounce


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Timbrens are a faster and easier install than leaves.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phillyplowking1 _
> *Good luck with the truck.I dont really like them mirrors,visability is really good but I've had to replace them several times because of my guys hitting stuff with them. :realmad: *


Telescopic mirrors are a joke , aint they?

What are they about 2 feet out pushed all the way in.

Ford must think everybody lives in countryland.

Traveling down a 21' one way city street with parking on both sides is very trickyfor the telescopic owner.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

JThompson- you might add a couple things to the list:
Tow strap
Jumper cables (I like the kind that mount permanently to the battery and plug in when you need. very safe)
mini-light bar. (depends on NY regs)
extra coat and blanket
Power bars or other non-spoiling hi energy food
extra wiper blade
CB Radio, FRS Radio, and Cell phone
Hydraulic fluid
Extra angling hose and hitch pin

Bottom line, think like you might be stuck for a while. What would you want to help yourself or someone else. (like a partner)  
Now you got a good truck !


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*plus*

solenoid ,relay and required tools


----------



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions! But Power Bars????  UGGGHHHH!!!!! I 've tried them and I think I would rather starve ! Thanks again.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I bought a kit from Western. I think it was about 100.00. It has just about one of everything you could use in the field for repairs. It also comes in a nice case for storage.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

> *I bought a kit from Western. I think it was about 100.00. It has just about one of everything you could use in the field for repairs. It also comes in a nice case for storage.*


They even give you a western snowcap and a "snow happens" bumper sticker!


----------



## rdenman (Oct 15, 2003)

*Mirrors for F250*

Try Ebay Motors

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2436775251&category=33644


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

Duct tape always comes in handy


----------

